# Remote Desktop (tightvnc w/ kde)



## Lego (Oct 3, 2009)

So I hope this is the right place for this thread, it was here or window managers...

Anyway, I have tightvnc installed on my bsd box, and kde3.5
here is my tightvnc config ($ ee ~/.vnc/xstartup):

```
#!/bin/sh

xrdb $HOME/.Xresources
xsetroot -solid grey
xterm -geometry 80x24+10+10 -ls -title "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" &
twm &
```

the tutorial I used: http://www.freebsddiary.org/tightvnc.php

This works perfectly fine when I connect to it with TightVNC from windows 7.  I have done some reading and it seems all you need to do to use kde is change 'twm &' to 'startkde &' kill the server start the server and connect. And it should start but mine doesn't, I get this(image was 1280x1024 but I downsized):






I've also tried 'kdm &' and the result for that is twm with no borders. I've also tried using root to start the server but I get the same results with startkde as when I use a normal user to start the server.  I know for a fact that kde was working before disconnecting the monitor, keyboard, and mouse.

Any suggestions as to whats wrong?? Or an alternative method to use remote desktop??


----------



## Lego (Oct 5, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Lego (Oct 5, 2009)

Im using Xorg 7.3 and kde3.5 if that makes a difference


----------



## Lego (Oct 8, 2009)

I just installed fluxbox, and change the twm & to fluxbox & and it booted fluxbox fine... but No Web Browser  Works in twm or fluxbox, i've tried firefox, opera, konqueror, oh and most kde/gnome apps won't start..... and i still have no idea why i can't get kde to start...


----------



## aurora (Oct 8, 2009)

Do you mean 

tightvnc installed on your bsd box with  kde3.5 works perfectly fine when you connect to it with TightVNC from windows 7, and

it doesn't work (or start FF or any other browser window) when you connect from another machine using TightVNC?


----------



## Lego (Oct 9, 2009)

i have the tightvnc server running on my BSD box... Im using the tightvnc client on my windows 7 machine, and gnome/kde won't boot it loads twm with no boarders on the xterm instead of loading kde/gnome, and if i use twm or fluxbox, it loads properly but I cannot open firefox, oper, konqueror or any program that woudl normally run from gnome/kde, i have tried x11 programs like xterm/x11clock/x11eyes and they load fine in fluxbox/twm..
(the image above is windows 7 machine, running tightvnc client. to my server trying to run kde)

If i hook a monitor/keyboard/mouse up to the server directly i can log in and use kde3.5/gnome perfectly fine/normal


----------



## Lego (Oct 10, 2009)

...Unless that portupgrade -a i did messed up my kde/gnome/x11 stuff.. cuz i know i've had that issue before.. i just tried using x11vnc and im getting a jpeg9.so error or something to that effect...

I've been considering reformatting the system and installing everything from scratch and making some changes in where and how my server stores logs, and a few other things. I'd like to change so maybe I'll give that a shot first...


----------



## t0ken (Dec 31, 2009)

did you ever get this to work?


----------



## Lego (Jan 4, 2010)

no sorry. i haven't been able to get this working with kde or XDCMP.


----------

